# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  طراحی فرم چاپ رسید در Fastreport

## msi1393

با سلام خدمت دوستان
میشه راهنمایی کنید که چطور باید یه فرم برای پرینترهای چاپ رسید در فست ریپورت طراحی کرد؟
با تشکر

----------

